# Battle of the Shells - Subtitled



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I found this on Cichlid-Forum and decided to share it here.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnfbIGeN-6zpuv0ZNN9Or1Dmnoq1Rfv6o

"Battle of the Shells" is a documentary series with 7 episodes about a shelldweller species from Lake Tanganyika.

These are no ordinary fish. Neolamprologus multifasciatus are the smallest cichlids in the world. Cichlids are known for displaying the most complex behaviors among all fish and, these species in particular, takes it a step further, rivalling large social mammals.

Being so small enabled them to inhabit the vast shell beds of Lake Tanganyika, where they form large colonies and it is the way they live in community that makes them so special among all species that hail from Lake Tanganyika.

I found it amazing that no one had ever told this story. With so many nature documentaries about every conceivable subject, no film maker had ever stopped for a moment to hear what these fish have to say.

This project was a one man (and 6 fish) show, with all the pitfalls and advantages that a film completely done by just one person normally has.

Although I was responsible for everything, including filming, editing, post-production, music and writing, this was mainly a huge editing job, that I must confess that I don't miss. Going through over 1200 hours of footage of fish inside an aquarium is not something I would easily jump into again by myself.

The narration is in charge of Pemba, the first fish to arrive at the set.

The most ambitious goal of these films is break the low empathy barrier that makes it comfortable for most people to believe that fish are cold blooded creatures, emotionally speaking.

The working title of the documentary series was "Fish brother", in an allusion both to the "Big Brother" format, but more importantly, to the uncanny humanity of their range of behaviors and emotions.

Film, writing, music, editing, video post by Alfredo Reis Deus
Pemba's voice: Sílvia Vasconcelos
English translation: Mike Brady


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the link. Reminds me of ten years ago, I still have a soft spot for these Africans.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

I watched this a few months back was pretty cool i enjoyed it and actually found myself sitting infront of my multi tank a lot more.


----------



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

*wow*

Very nice

I have a 20gal with about a dozen of these, at least 3 generations, and they are the most fascinating fish I have ever had

Bob


----------

